

Teaching Kids to Fail Through Code - ScriptEd
http://mauryacouvares.blogspot.com/2015/05/teaching-kids-to-fail-through-code.html

======
dopeboy
>> Our students can't afford to move fast and break things ... except that
they can in their code.

That's a really interesting point. In other crafts such as art, carpentry, or
cooking, there's a distinct cost associated with failure (outside labor) that
makes it hard to fail over and over again. That's one of the cool things about
coding - it doesn't cost anything to compile and rebuild.

